# Sirius Radio



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Does sirius radio work in Dubai??


----------



## aosman766 (Apr 16, 2011)

No, it doesn't 

It seems the Sirus network only covers North America...


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

You have to subscribe to Sirius Internet Radio. The satellite doesn't cover Dubai and of course many parts of our large planet.

You can also buy a Sirius Stiletto and listen via wifi internet connection.

TT


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

So! Flooooorida? Where? Are ya here in the sandbox or just thinking ab'oot it?


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

tigertmoore said:


> So! Flooooorida? Where? Are ya here in the sandbox or just thinking ab'oot it?


Moving in august. So I'm trying to get prepared for the dramatic change. I'm in winter park, outside Orlando.where in have 500+ cable channels and screaming fast Internet. Big changes are coming. Excited but weary, now I sound like a spoiled "stupid American " . I guess I am.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Gillatte said:


> Moving in august. So I'm trying to get prepared for the dramatic change. I'm in winter park, outside Orlando.where in have 500+ cable channels and screaming fast Internet. Big changes are coming. Excited but weary, now I sound like a spoiled "stupid American " . I guess I am.


"Dramatic"? o yes bub. Whatever the H you think this place is aint what you think it is... 

I studied for years on China and then lived there... lots diff than what I studied but made it ok... then studied on this fool UAE and have found it strange and weird and 40-50 thousand words would not describe it fully... but there are a few friendly here 

I'd welcome another from the US as there are not many here... LOTS here from elsewhere and to bear in mind that you'll be meeting with many who have ONLY ugly americans in mind... George! Obama! Arnold! Bruce Willis? Maybe quite a few that have NO idea of the USA but on this forum they sure think they do and especial some of the more snotty ones so take care. 

If ya have a ? to post, and if it's something I can help with I'll be glad to offer a bone with some meat on it instead of dry... and if I don't know then I'll be glad to tell ya instead of a flame which you will also find here. 

TT


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

I have found the complete opposite experience. I'm from America and studied up for about 3 months before coming here. I find it to be a nice place full of nice and respectful people. It's very much the place my research said it would be. I guess I'm the only happy American here perhaps...oh well.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Shockmo said:


> I have found the complete opposite experience. I'm from America and studied up for about 3 months before coming here. I find it to be a nice place full of nice and respectful people. It's very much the place my research said it would be. I guess I'm the only happy American here perhaps...oh well.


And respectfully Shockmo good for you. We all have a different ride on the road and some experiences here are good and some bad... I have had both. Meaning here and abroad... but nice and respectful? Boy I'd like to know where the h you have been hanging out...

TT


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

tigertmoore said:


> And respectfully Shockmo good for you. We all have a different ride on the road and some experiences here are good and some bad... I have had both. Meaning here and abroad... but nice and respectful? Boy I'd like to know where the h you have been hanging out...
> 
> TT


Yes different experiences for different people ....i've spent two months in Bur Dubai and now live on the Palm Jumerieah. The only real problem i've had is communication issues, but eventually i've been able to work them out. And yes in 3 months i have not yet dealt with someone who i thought was rude. I have met many wonderful people from different countries ...a guy from India who taught me about cricket, a man from Sweden, a man from Jordan, many from Pakistan and a wonderful woman from Ethiopia. All very helpful, talkative and inquisitive about the United States when they learned where i was from. Sorry you've had such a bad time of it. Its been a great intellectual and cultural experience for me and hope it continues for the time i'm here.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I got the apples and the oranges- all on one thread. Cool, thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

August ..?? Expect 120F ambient ... and about 100 at night as heat "resonates" from the ground ... otherwise ... 

But, I suppose you're coming from the sunshine state ... so its not as bad coming from the west coast ....


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

is that all? thats chilly


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL welcome to DXB


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys

Please do not hijack other people's threads. Conversations about your background, etc should ideally be done via PM or in the lounge.


----------

